# Driving License Help



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi everyone im currently on a visit visa in dubai and wanting to drive, i have a Australian drivers license, am i able to drive using that or do i have to apply for a international license. I rang the RTA and they said i can drive just using my Australian License though im reading on some sites that a international license is need. If anyone with knowledge on the subject can help it would be much appreciated. THANKS


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

kentiwi84 said:


> Hi everyone im currently on a visit visa in dubai and wanting to drive, i have a Australian drivers license, am i able to drive using that or do i have to apply for a international license. I rang the RTA and they said i can drive just using my Australian License though im reading on some sites that a international license is need. If anyone with knowledge on the subject can help it would be much appreciated. THANKS


Fine to drive a rental car with just your Oz licence as your on a visit visa. If you change to a residency visa you need to get a UAE licence. 

You're not usually able to drive a friend's own car though. The insurance company usually requires a UAE licence before they will cover you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You need an international driving permit to be able to rent and drive a rental car whilst on a visit visa. Whilst some rental companies do not insist on it, it is still a legal requirement and you may be fined if you are stopped by the police and are then unable to produce your international driving permit.

There's been quite a number of posts about this subject. If you do a search, there is a loads of information available on the previous threads.


----------

